# Fifa 09 PC - Advanced Skill Moves - Help PLzzzzz



## Manoj (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,

I just bought Fifa 2009 - PC version.

I want to know how to perform Advanced skills - in short how to beat defender.

Which keyboard key combinations to be used ?

I went through Fifa 2009's own tips and tricks section but its damn poor....nothing is specifically mentioned.

I request all gamers to contribute here.

Plzzz
Manoj


----------



## prakash.gourav (Dec 11, 2008)

Until u use a joystick, u cant use the right analog stick moves, no wonder u dont like the ingame tips nd trick section..Eh..!!!
Thats where pes is better.


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 11, 2008)

i bought a Xbox Controller for the same... i was unable todo the work with the Keyboard and now want to do play it with the gamepad


----------



## Manoj (Dec 13, 2008)

I tried to search on google........but it was not successful as NO PC based videos.......i heard that one can apply key combi of 2008 in 2009.............but anyone aware about advanced skills key combi. in 2008 ?


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Mar 2, 2009)

I dont know what you mean by advanced skill moves .... but you can do a lot of tricks by changing your input layout to 
Mouse+Keyboard 
Keyboard for movement and mouse for point and shoot (short pass, lob pass , cross etc)

For skill moves 

->While moving against a defender (arrow keys) press shift , the mouse pointer should change to a shoe icon ...... Then just shake your mouse  (ready to shake a leg ? )

The direction you shake will determine the type of move he performs

For example shaking the mouse from left to right when stationary will make the player perform the cool move that Ribery performs in the intro video


----------

